# simulating vomiting/regurgitating?



## PippyM (Sep 29, 2019)

My little guy (still no name yet) has been doing a motion that looks to me like regurgitating very occasionally, maybe 1-2 times a day, he doesnt seem to be vomiting or having anything come out, and it doesnt seem to be impacting him in any way, hes still climbing about and acting normal, is he just adjusting his crop or something?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

We would need to see the action to be able to comment. However I can tell you that regurgitation is a controlled motion and vomiting is not, so when a bird vomits they usually fling it all over in an attempt to get it out of their mouth. When you see the action do you see any seed in his mouth? It is not uncommon for a bird to regurgitate to a favorite object.


----------



## PippyM (Sep 29, 2019)

Cody said:


> We would need to see the action to be able to comment. However I can tell you that regurgitation is a controlled motion and vomiting is not, so when a bird vomits they usually fling it all over in an attempt to get it out of their mouth. When you see the action do you see any seed in his mouth? It is not uncommon for a bird to regurgitate to a favorite object.


the thing is, NOTHING comes out. he just maybe once a day does one or two of those little motions.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*He is simply adjusting his crop. 
As it only happens a couple of times a day, it is nothing to be concerned about.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I agree. It sounds as if it is a normal action. Crop adjustment most likely.


----------

